# Falsche Farben in Photoshop



## Sprint (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

heute hat sich ein sehr merkwürdiges Phänomen bei mir gezeigt. Um für eine Website eine Hintergrundgrafik zu erstellen, habe ich in PS CS4 die gleiche Farbe eingestellt, die auch in der CSS Datei eingetragen ist.

Grau     #eeeeee
rot         #bf0101

Als das Bild dann drin war, waren deutlich Farbunterschiede zu den vom Browser erzeugten Farben zu erkennen. Beim Nachmessen mit dem systemeigenen Farbmesser hat sich dann herausgestellt, daß PS andere Farben darstellt als beim Farbwähler eingetragen werden. 

eingetragen            von PS angewendet / gemessen
#eeeeee                  #ebebeb
#bf0101                   #ad0416

Ich habe inzwischen rausgefunden, daß es mit dem Farbproof zu tun hat. Aber auch wenn ich den abschalte, werden nicht die korrekten Farben verwendet. Am Farbmesser kann es nicht liegen, da er die vom Browser erzeugten Farben richtig mißt. Außerdem ist der Farbunterschied deutlich zu sehen.

Wie muß ich PS einstellen, damit auch wirklich die Farben verwendet werden, die ich einstelle?

Viele Grüße,
Sprint


----------



## Spelmann (8. Januar 2010)

s-RGB abgehakt bei speichern für WEB?


----------



## Sprint (9. Januar 2010)

Spelmann hat gesagt.:


> s-RGB abgehakt bei speichern für WEB?



Brauch ich gar nicht. Es werden ja schon beim Erzeugen der Grafik falsche Farben produziert. D.h. ich rufe den Farbwähler auf, stelle die gewünschte Farbe ein und bereits dort wird, z.B. bei den beiden Vorschaufarben alte / neue Farbe, die verkehrte Farbe dargestellt.


----------



## regurge (15. Januar 2010)

du sollest versuchen alle Profile zu deaktivieren, schon beim erstellen des neuen Blattes darf kein Profil aktiviert werden da dir die Browser jegliche Profile verwerfen und es dann zu einem Farbunterschied kommen kann.

Außerdem verfälscht dir die Option "für web speichern" ebenfalls die Farbe, abhängig bon der Kompression .. versuche mal eine z.b verlustfreie .png abzuspeichern und du wirst feststellen das die Farbe sich nicht mehr ändert


----------



## userjules (15. Januar 2010)

Moment mal, was für einen 'sytemeigenen Farbmesser hast du denn verwendet' ? Meinst du eine Spinne die du auf den Monitor setzt ? DAs kann ja auch zu 99% nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,
man kann beim für Web speichern auch Farbtabellen definieren so kannst du von hand sicherstellen das bestimmte Farben auf jeden Fall in deinem Bild vorkommen.
Damit kannst du der Farbveränderung durch die Kompression vorbeugen.
Was dein Problem mit den Farbprofilen betrifft so hilft das natürlich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Sprint (15. Januar 2010)

regurge hat gesagt.:


> du sollest versuchen alle Profile zu deaktivieren, schon beim erstellen des neuen Blattes darf kein Profil aktiviert werden da dir die Browser jegliche Profile verwerfen und es dann zu einem Farbunterschied kommen kann.
> 
> Außerdem verfälscht dir die Option "für web speichern" ebenfalls die Farbe, abhängig bon der Kompression .. versuche mal eine z.b verlustfreie .png abzuspeichern und du wirst feststellen das die Farbe sich nicht mehr ändert



Das mit den Profilen hat mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht. Als Monitorprofil war das sRGB Profil ausgewählt. Nur wenn ich die Monitorkalibrierung als Profil einstelle, stimmen die Farben.


----------

